# Iron Warrior books?



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Apart from Storm of Iron and Dead Sky Black Sun, does anyone know of any books that feature the Iron Warriors?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Not that I am aware of my friend 

However, personally I find it highly likely that the Iron Warriors will be covered in (at least a part in) a Horus Heresy novel. 

The Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus, Dark Angels, Emperor's Children, Space Wolves, Thousand Sons, Imperial Fists, Iron Hands, World Eaters, Death Guard, Word Bearers, Salamanders, Raven Guard and Alpha Legion have all been covered in part or in full in HH novels so far or will be in the near future. (I also have it from Graham McNeil that another Alpha Legion novel is likely although not certain, and we have information now on 'The First Heretic' which sounds a lot like the Word Bearers getting another mention).

That leaves books needed on:

The Iron Warriors - likely to show how/why Perturabo turned traitor, maybe even the massacre of Olympia & they will be covered in part during the Siege of Terra.

The Blood Angels - The Signus Prime ambush is almost certainly going to be covered as stated by James Swallow on the BL forums, the Blood Angels will also make an appearance during the Siege of Terra.

The White Scars - May be mentioned briefly in the 'A Thousand Sons/Prospero Burns' duology. Aside from that they will be present during the Siege of Terra.

The Night Lords - I would be shocked and suprised if the Night Lords didn't get a novel to themselves. Similar to the Alpha Legion, in the sense that the Night Lords were 'loners' during the Heresy and didn't act alongside the rest of the traitors forces, this means that they can't realistically be covered in part in another novel but need one to themselves.

The Ultramarines - Have had a brief mention in _Battle for the Abyss_, but this was mainly only one Ultramarine character. I find it likely that the Battle for Calth will get get a fairly large mention at some point as it was a critical moment in the Heresy.

Remember that the Traitor Primarchs/Legions will undoubtedly be covered more than the Loyalist Primarchs/Legions as it has to be shown how/why they turned traitor and what they got up to. 

Anyway that was a bit off-topic - my bad :grin:


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

They got a very small, but signifigant mention at the end of "Fallen Angels". Not much to speak of as far as gonig into the Legion, but if "Fallen Angels" isn't exagerated, may have made the entire Heresy possible.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

it will be hard to make a Iron Warrior cooler than Honsou. i would have said he could have been it it! but then realised he was from IF geneseed, maybe some of the other 'Storm of iron' characters will be in it? Forrix talks about bring in the heresy during SoI.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

Honsou has a short story in heroes of the space marines, and in another one of those short story books aswell


----------

